# Decided to give my Shallow Water Reds a Break!



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The trout bite is hot right now.For some reason this year there are alot more gator trout in the area than there has been in previous years. Fish caught by Mike and Brant Peacher

25 fish between 18 and 25in

Lost one at the boat that might have gone 28in










Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

850-450-3878

[email protected]


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet post brother! Any tips for catching them specs? I've only caught a few.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

where was myphone call?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

he sure is cute with all his new penn visor and penn jacket and stuff! 

you think he caught those on his stradic? or a penn reel....


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *nb&twil (12/19/2007)*he sure is cute with all his new penn visor and penn jacket and stuff!
> 
> you think he caught those on his stradic? or a penn reel....


haha! They were caught on a 440ssg with 200yds of 10lb test Ande line. 

Brant Peacher 

Tackle Rep

850-450-3878

[email protected]


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report and pics thanks


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Another nice mess of fish :clap Same honey hole ??


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice fish any chance you could tell us where you were


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *hewes22 (12/19/2007)*nice fish any chance you could tell us where you were


All the fish were caught at the old elephant graveyards near east bay. 

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

850-450-3878

[email protected]


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Great fish guys....agian:clap


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I release my big specks. It hurts to take the big specks. They make the fishing better for the years to come


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! :clap


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblFullMessage>"I release my big specks. It hurts to take the big specks. They make the fishing better for the years to come "

Just so you know, we released at least 10 as big or bigger than the ones in this picture. Also, instead of keeping 10 like we could have, we only kept five and ate everyone of them last night!


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

any good tips for pensacola bay


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Reel thriil you should of released them all and went and got some white trout to eat. They are much better to eat.Specks dont tatse to good . They always are wormy too. But there kinda fun to catch.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Cubs fan,

I was just curious to where you learned your interesting writing style from? Your sentences are so well structured and everything you post is such a fantastic read! You should start posting some of your fishing reports on here. I would love to learn more about you....

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

850-450-3878

[email protected]


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (12/21/2007)*Cubs fan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Where is the HATERAID picture! I am sure glad you didnt let those guys get to you,GREAT JOB!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

brant, your reply above sounds like a dating service reply

i can't believe you kept less than your limit...how dare you. and why in the hell do people feel the need to get into everyone elses business? if you want to eat white trout then by all means eat them.....but don't bash someone for keeping a few specks and eating them.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

No hatred!Brant and I have caught so many specks and reds over the past few weeks and have released everything except for five that we wanted to eat. I guess it was just surprising to us that someone would chastise us for that. (especially when it was perfectly legal).I guess maybe we tookthe post as being very negative towards us and apologize for our quick reactions.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job guys! No apologies necessary. I thinks Josh's comments about hatredwere meant for someone else.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *iceman28o1 (12/20/2007)*any good tips for pensacola bay


Iceman, Konz, and anyone else!

As far as Pensacola bay question goes I dont fish for trout in the winter in Pcola Bay. Pcola bay can be outstanding during the spring for big trout if you fish the grass beds early morning, late afternoon, or arounddeep waterstructure during thedaywith live bait of some sort. I would prefer pinfishover shrimp because all the small fish eat the shrimp first.

Your best bet for targeting trout is to learn the river systems. (escambia, Blackwater) Trout concentrate in the rivers during the fall and winter because the bait moves into the river. Take a depthfinder with you and learn the different dropoffs. Icatch my largest trout indeep waterduring thewinter. Believe me, any dropoffs you find willhold nicetroutin these tworiver systems this time of year.If you dont know the hotspots in these river systems then just look for other boats. When you see 4 or 5 other boats fishing in the same area then you know thats where the trout are concentrated that day.Winter timetrout are not a picky fish so you dont have to use gulps. Any soft plastic willdo. Thedifferencebetween winter trout fishing in theriver vs. summer trout fishing in the bayis when you find the river fish then you have a good shot of catching 30 to 40 fish outof a school.Good luck to all you guys that PM me. 

Tight Lines

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

850-450-3878

[email protected]


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Brant , Thank You . Im still laughing. Enjoy your specks. I caught the fire out of big sheephead today. I used red jelly beans for bait. Witha fly rod.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

hey brant how do you like your 440 ssg? I love mine, its one tough reel and im about to buy an affinity, do you have any expierience with them?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *mack_attack2 (12/21/2007)*hey brant how do you like your 440 ssg? I love mine, its one tough reel and im about to buy an affinity, do you have any expierience with them?


Love the 440 man! Its built just like any other top notch spinning reel in the world. Unlike some of its competitors it has 5 "stainless steel" ball bearings which makes it a reel thats not going to give its self up to salt water very easily. It holds plenty of line. You can put 250yds of 10lb test mono on it. Not to mention, if you prefer braid, which I do, you can almost make the 440ssg a big game reel. Braid has really changed the fishing industry. Not to mention that the 440 has a 5.1.1 gear ratio giving you about 29in per crank of line. Thats top notchfor a small game reel. 

As far as the AF reels go Im a huge fan. They are super fast, light wieght reels. They have 8 stainless steelball bearings, a gear ratio of 5.1.1 which is the same as the ssg series. They are ideal for light tackle challanges.

Tight Lines

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

850-450-3878

[email protected]


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont use any monofiliment. I think the braids are superior in strength but more so in sensitivity. If you know how to tie knots,to avoid useing swivels youll catch more fish. I like the Shimano Reels. I grew up with Penn Reels . I used to think they were the best you could buy ,But thats not true anymore. All of my inshore reels are Shimano and Okuma. I still have a few750ss but i dont fish outside too often, I like fishing inshore.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks for the reply brant, and cubs...........penns are still better than shimanos:looser


----------



## stargazer (Oct 6, 2007)

i would have kept all of 'em and ate 'em.


----------

